
Pluralsight Free Weekend Feb 2020 - praveenscience
https://www.pluralsight.com/offer/2020/february-free-weekend
======
freehunter
Looks like it requires you to list your company and actually validates the
company as you type. Also requires a phone number?

I get that it's free, but just be aware you're potentially agreeing to a lot
more unwanted phone calls than you're already getting.

~~~
praveenscience
Just give your personal email or create one and give it. :) I know it's kinda
wrong, but yea, if you're privacy concerned, there are throwaway emails too.

------
jordache
what good is one weekend of free content? advertisement much?

~~~
praveenscience
I have seen some people who are hunting jobs Feb, they can look at it and
download the course too. BTW, you can download the course contents and watch
it later.

~~~
jordache
ahh ok didn't realize

